# Need a budget coffee machine, help!



## PepsiVonTwist (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi Guys,

So, I'm opening a boardgame shop in Romania , in a city slightly smaller than Leicester. Basically it's gonna work as both an online and brick & mortar store, and it's going to have a cafe and playroom with about 16 seats. Given the local interest and the location (which is quite out of the way), I estimate I'm gonna have a weekly average of about 5 customers per day (with peaks in the weekend).

My budget for a coffee machine is about 700 pounds. Any suggestions for a coffee machine around this budget that will handle , let's say 100 coffees a week and not be horrible?

Thanks a lot!


----------

